# OVEREADY MultiCam Cerakote SureFire C Series Photos



## elho (Dec 31, 2010)

Earlier this year OVEREADY released a batch of custom MultiCam Cerakote coated SureFire hosts and I snatched a C2 and a C3. 

After a beamshot tour, I took some photos at and around the location as dawn broke, giving them the opportunity to blend in with the surroundings.  Now, just in time for christmas, I finally received some multicam holsters to go with them.

So, here come the photos! Click the images to see the original images. Enjoy!


----------

